# Problem mit Juiced 2 HIN...



## sunnyboy150182 (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Wollte mal nach langer Zeit wieder Juiced 2 daddeln und mußte feststellen, warum ich es damals wieder runtergeschmissen habe. Weiß jemand wo ich einen Patch für Juiced 2 herbekomme.... 

Teilweise setzt der Ton aus und auch sonst gibt es so einige Bugs


----------



## boss3D (4. Juli 2010)

Wurde für das Spiel damals aufgrund der schwachen Verkaufszahlen nicht ziemlich bald der Support eingestellt? Soweit ich weiß, ist nie ein Patch erschienen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Freeak (6. Juli 2010)

Es gab nie einen Patch für Juiced 2, aber deine Hardware wäre dennoch mal Interessant, insbesonderes die Soundkarte.

Denn ich habs auch und Spiele es ohne Großere Einschränkunden (kein Breitbild in 16:9) und mit ner Creative Audigy 2ZS.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (6. Juli 2010)

Als Soundkarte dient mir eine TerraTec Aureon 5.1 PCI

Google-Ergebnis für http://p.gzhls.at/330607.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freeak (7. Juli 2010)

Mal mit der Onboard Probiert? Den ich selber habe keinerlei probleme mit der Audigy 2ZS die schon seit Locker 8 Jahren ihren Dienst verrichtet.


----------



## Xyrian (7. Juli 2010)

Versuch mal, die Hardwarebeschleunigung vom Sound auszustellen: unter XP gibts das bei Ausführen->dxdiag->Sound. Wie man das bein Win Vista oder 7 macht weiß ich leider nicht...


----------

